# Pleased to be here!



## J.DAnima (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi IronMag Forums...just a simple man, 55-years old that has been training for years. Well...I took a break for about 5 years during an incredible lazy and unmotivated period of life. Anyway, I have a background in biochemistry and molecular biology and am fascinated with PED?s especially anabolic and peptides. Wow have things changed in 15 years. Never heard of peptides or SARMS until recently. Anyway, I?m basically a research fanatic but will respond when I have anything worth interjecting. Thanks for the addition!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2019)

J.DAnima said:


> Hi IronMag Forums...just a simple man, 55-years old that has been training for years. Well...I took a break for about 5 years during an incredible lazy and unmotivated period of life. Anyway, I have a background in biochemistry and molecular biology and am fascinated with PED?s especially anabolic and peptides. Wow have things changed in 15 years. Never heard of peptides or SARMS until recently. Anyway, I?m basically a research fanatic but will respond when I have anything worth interjecting. Thanks for the addition!



Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Apr 23, 2019)

welcome....​


----------



## Jay Jenkins (May 8, 2019)

Hi everybody. I?m a 53 year old man that used to train until 10 years ago. I guess complacency set in and my body had paid the price for it.. Looking to get back on track..


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 8, 2019)

J.DAnima said:


> Hi IronMag Forums...just a simple man, 55-years old that has been training for years. Well...I took a break for about 5 years during an incredible lazy and unmotivated period of life. Anyway, I have a background in biochemistry and molecular biology and am fascinated with PED?s especially anabolic and peptides. Wow have things changed in 15 years. Never heard of peptides or SARMS until recently. Anyway, I?m basically a research fanatic but will respond when I have anything worth interjecting. Thanks for the addition!





Jay Jenkins said:


> Hi everybody. I?m a 53 year old man that used to train until 10 years ago. I guess complacency set in and my body had paid the price for it.. Looking to get back on track..


Welcome to the forum guys!


----------



## muscle_4you (May 13, 2019)

Welcome aboard!

 Ntr
 muscle_4you


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 13, 2019)

Welcome to both of you!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (May 13, 2019)

Hey bro welcome to the board


----------

